# 5dp5dt and cm ???



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi there 

I am 5dp5dt today and last 2 days i have felt very wet down there all time. So i checked when i went to loo yesterday and i had creamy cm but today i have egg white cm and just wondering if anyone has had this in 2ww x?


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

I had both cm in around day 5 to now still.  I wasn't sure either, was attributing it to the crinone pessaries but then I got BFP so it can be difficult to say which was causing it. I think it was more to do with BFP as I can't remember getting CM in my last FET that was BFN

Bday dust to you hopefully it's a BFP CM for you xxx

Lisa


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanls lisa xxxx comgrats on ur bfp xxx i sure do hope ots same for me xxx


----------

